# Shore fishing.



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Best baits, spots semi local (within 1 hour) to Akron (more specifically city of Green) any tips will help! Looking to become more of an all species angler mainly focused on bass/panfish/catfish most of my life looking to branch out!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Shore fishing for musky on a local lake is gonna be kinda tough , your best bet is to fish spillways and rivers that have a population of musky in them . The mahoning river has a bunch of musky in it , also down below salt fork spillway . Just to name a few , it you want to travel a little further try below clear fork lake in mansfield . I have fished below the spillway there and seen alot of musky .


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Spillway below clear fork is terrible now. Way too many people keeping and killing muskie lately. Its become popular. Also the release techniques involved ripping the hook out and tossing the fish back in less than a foot of water head first.

Needless to say....the area is overrun by idiots with no respect. Good luck if you go. We've struckout the last five trips and so have other friends.


----------

